# Syno in African Cichlid Aquarium Question



## ALavaRock (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm setting up a species only pseudotropheus saulosi tank and I would like to have some synodontis petricola in there as well. Would it be best if I introduced the catfish to the tank first? Or all at once with the cichlids? Or even after?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I added my synodontis after the tank was established and fully stocked with Mbuna; they were completely ignored.


----------



## ALavaRock (Oct 27, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> I added my synodontis after the tank was established and fully stocked with Mbuna; they were completely ignored.


Probably not gonna add them after.. Do you think adding them before would be alright though?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

They will be fine, just get them some appropriate food.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Before will work if the tank is fully, completely cycled. Synodontis can be sensitive to water quality.


----------



## ALavaRock (Oct 27, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Before will work if the tank is fully, completely cycled. Synodontis can be sensitive to water quality.


Just finished my fishless cycle ! should be good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait several days to be sure it won't bounce around at all. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## ALavaRock (Oct 27, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Wait several days to be sure it won't bounce around at all. What are the dimensions of your tank?


I'm not sure. It's a regular 90 gallon tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go for five Synodontis.


----------

